# American staffordshire terrier



## MorganAmstaff (Mar 26, 2013)

What is best ...dry or wet food? My Amstaff is 11 months

Thank u

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chris_perez (Feb 12, 2013)

I feed my boy taste of the wild. He just turned a year old and is doing great on it. He is mostly amstaff

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Red nose Drummer (Oct 5, 2012)

IMO dry is better! Wet food usually gives them the runs!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

i personally feed Acana Regionals Wild Prairie, pricey but worth every penny!!! i agree with with Red Nose Drummer, that dry is better, unless u go raw. but when buying kibble i go grain free... worth the extra money for the improved quality of food.


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Wet food also can contribute to the detriment of their teeth.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

BullyGal said:


> Wet food also can contribute to the detriment of their teeth.


exactly.
teeth go soft after a feeding wet food for a couple months.


----------



## okcdogman (Mar 13, 2013)

@chris damn buddy you still feeding totw even after so many recalls?


----------



## chris_perez (Feb 12, 2013)

I had no idea there were so many recalls. It was recommended to me by so many people. I guess I'll be looking for something else. Thanks for the info

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MorganAmstaff (Mar 26, 2013)

Thank u everyone for the info! Great stuff

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Merrick Grain Free is a good food, I recommend looking into it.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

we feed Acana and would not go any other route with my dogs. Wet food is crap I have yet to find one that is worth it. If you need wet food just soak a high quality kibble until it is mush, wet food tends to rot teeth though too so if going with a wet food make sure to brush teeth regularly. Kibble is best all around or if you want to put in more time then look into raw.


----------



## NinjaMom (Mar 28, 2013)

A good canned food is actually better to feed than dry. Their teeth need to be cleaned regularly no matter which type of food you are feeding unless they are also getting raw meaty bones regularly. I feed my pup Merrick dry puppy formula and mix it with their canned variety, little expensive but worth it. The more real meat the better!


----------

